# Sales Tax number for resale Georgia



## Git-Bit (Oct 23, 2009)

How do I go about getting my resale tax number from the state of Georgia...I have my EIN number from the IRS, but I am having trouble finding where to go for the sales tax exempt number. Thanks
Chad


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Georgia Dept of Revenue. Not in the office right now but I believe it is Form ST-5. 

Katrina


----------



## Git-Bit (Oct 23, 2009)

Katrina...Thanks for your reply.....I have got the ST-5, but I need to know where to register in order to get my certificate of registration number to put on it. Thanks for your help!!
Chad


----------



## hostingdiva (Mar 31, 2006)

You need to go to the Georgia Department of Revenue, Sales and Use Tax Division, Centralized Taxpayer Registration Unit. You can also call the Sales & Use Tax Unit at 404-417-6601. 

It looks like you can register online here - https://etax.dor.ga.gov/BusTax_SalesTax.aspx - look under Online Services: On-Line Business Registration.


----------



## Git-Bit (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks Diva...That is exactly what I have been looking for. Hope I can help you out some time. Have a great day!!!
Chad


----------

